
100 companies are source of over 70% of emissions - givan
https://www.cdp.net/en/articles/media/new-report-shows-just-100-companies-are-source-of-over-70-of-emissions
======
ars
This is stupid and counterproductive. By blaming those companies you make it
seem like you could solve everything by just shutting them down.

And if we are looking for the "source" why not blame the Earth itself? After
all one Earth is responsible for 100% of emissions.

~~~
yorik
This is no "blaming" it's an assessment of the most polluting companies in the
world, and given that the one of the goals for the future is to reduce
emissions worldwide they will bear a great responsibility to do so. Or are you
proposing that we should just let go on as usual?

------
calafrax
"Source" as in producers - the energy they produce is used by the entire
world.

